# Ben Pearson Jet Bow



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

One of my first bows was a used Ben Pearson Jet back in the early sixties. Pearson made and sold thousands of them over the years.

This site might be of some help dating. http://pearsonbow.stormloader.com/pearson.html


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Bowjack said:


> One of my first bows was a used Ben Pearson Jet back in the early sixties. Pearson made and sold thousands of them over the years.
> 
> This site might be of some help dating. http://pearsonbow.stormloader.com/pearson.html


i couldn't find one that matches the describtion of my jet bow, i contacted the guy that i bought the bow off of and he said the poundage might be 30 or 40 pounds, so i don't really know much bout the bow,

Scotty


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

scotty -

It's a solid fiberglass bow with slightly recurved limbs, and a lot of us got started with bows like that in the 60's and 70's. 

It's probably worth about $10 +/-, and if you're at all serious about shooting with a stickbow, might not be the best bet. Shooting characteristics just aren't that great.

Viper1 out.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

That is just a solid fiberglass stickbow with slight recurved limbs. Worth in pretty good condition about $40. Its right around #30. From around 60s-70s.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> scotty -
> 
> It's a solid fiberglass bow with slightly recurved limbs, and a lot of us got started with bows like that in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> ...


that's what i paid for it, 10 bucks, i'm not all that serious bout shootin trad just yet but i've always wanted to get back into it when i got back into archery 3 years ago, this is just to get me by untill i got the money to buy a better longbow


TheLongbowShoot said:


> That is just a solid fiberglass stickbow with slight recurved limbs. Worth in pretty good condition about $40. Its right around #30. From around 60s-70s.


thanks, that's what the guy thought and i'm believe it from bendin it slightly,

Scotty


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

scotty624 said:


> thanks, that's what the guy thought and i'm believe it from bendin it slightly,
> Scotty


Pretty common for those fiberglass bows.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I,d call it a semi recurve I have a 60" ben pearson 40# fiberglass bow. With a skinny string an padded loops of modern material it,s a very nice shooter feels like a hill or d shape bow. but with b-50 terrible shooter.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

northern boy said:


> I,d call it a semi recurve I have a 60" ben pearson 40# fiberglass bow. With a skinny string an padded loops of modern material it,s a very nice shooter feels like a hill or d shape bow. but with b-50 terrible shooter.


B-50 is the string material right? how would one be with a dacron string from vaportrail?

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

alright folks, i've been lookin all over and the closest thing i can find to my jet bow is the ben pearson jet bow 3330, i can make out a 0 on the bottom limb but that's it, it barely says ben pearson, could it be the 3330 or the 333? i'll be postin a couple pictures tomorrow of the bow

Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

when the ben pearson fiberglass jet bows where made did all the 333s at the same layout for the bow info and the 3330 have the same layout of there own kinda like they where stamped on or would they have been writen on? i found a picture of a 333 that has ben pearson slightly higher the where it says jet bow, sorry for all the questions, i'm gonna try to get pictures later today, my phone aint connectin to my laptop for some reason,

Scotty


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

Pearson made a whole flock of Jets in various model numbers; I've never figured out just what the various model numbers all indicate, 'cuz they're all pretty much the same bow, regardless of draw weight.

As others have said, they're not a bow one would choose for a traditional competition, or for a big-game hunt. But somehow, they're fun to shoot. I've still got one I plink with in the backyard, or go pot ground squirrels and jackrabbits.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

NO you don,t want b-50 on that bow. First with b-50 there will be alot of hand shock an second the bow will pretty slow speed wise. any mordern string like d-97 d-10 450 plus will help alot. any good string maker can make you up one. You gain about 10 fps over b-50


----------

